# زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه



## ريماااا (20 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

راح اتكلم عن زبدة الشيا وفوائدها واللي كثير جربوها ولاحظوا نتائجها بشكل واضح








[/IMG]

رائحه زبده الشيااا

زبدةالشياله رائحة طبيعية ، وهي ليست سيئة بالنسبة لمعظم الناس. رائحة خفيفةأو المكرر ، وبمرور الوقت رائحتهاسوف تتضاءل.

ذوبان الزبده
فمن الممكن جدا أن تذوب في غرفة ساخنة. او عندما سلمت لكم في أشهر الصيف. إذا حدث هذا ، لا داعي للقلق ، فقط ارفع الغطاء عن العلبه و نضعها في الثلاجة وعندما تجمد أخرجيها وضعيها في غرفة بارده

ما اللون الذي يجب أن تكونزبدةالشيا؟

لون غير مكرر تختلف في اللون تقريبا من الأبيض الى الأصفر ،

كيف يمكن لي أن استفيد من زبدهالشيا؟
تعالج باذن الله اغلب مشاكل الـبشرة والشعر من كل شيء ، 
فوائدزبده الشياللبشره 

زبدةالشيا لها خصائص علاجية للبشرة لا تعد و لا تحصي أهمها إزالة الخطوط البيضاء و التشققات من الجسم.
1- تستعمل لعلاج حروق الجلد والبشره 
2- تعمل على ترطيبحيث تحتوى على احماض دهنيه تتغلغل فى الجلد وترطبه 
3- تستعمل زيدة لعلاج اثار وعلامات تمدد الجلد
4- تعمل على تجديد خلايا البشره
5- تستعمل لعلاج واخفاء تجاعيد الوجه والبشره
6- تستخدم لعلاج التهابات الجلد والاكزيما 
7-تحمى الجلد والبشره من التغييرات البيئيه وعواملا لجو و التلف 
8- تستعمل فى ازالة المكياج (الميك اب )بكل سهوله
9- تستعمل فى صناعة الكريمات لاخفاء عوامل تقدم العمر
10- تسعملفى علاج حروق الشمس 
11- تستعمل ايضا فى علاج طفح والتهاب منطقة الحفاض
12- تسعمل لعلاج الخدوش والجروح
13- تحتوىعلى مقاومة الميكروبات وعوامل اثارة وتهيج الجلد وتحسسه
14- تحتوى على فيتامينات a- e مركز
15- تدخل فى صناعة مستحضرات التجميل مثل (صناعة الصابون- اللوشن- زيوت المساج - الشامبو )
16- تحتوىعلى مادة سيناميك اسيد التى تحمى من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه الضاره بالجلد والبشره 
17 - تستعمل زبده الشيا كملطف ومكيف (كوندشنر للشعر )
18-تستعمل لإزالة الخطوط البيضاء من الجسم
19-تستعمل كمرطب بعد الحلاقة خاصة للرجال ذوات البشرة الحساسة
20-تستعمل لعلاج الإكزيما

زبدةالشيايغذي الجلد مع فيتامينات ألف وهاء وواو فيتامينات ألف وهاء ساعدة في الحفاظ على البشرة
أنها تساعد على منع التجاعيد المبكرة وخطوط الوجه. فيتامين واو بمثابة حامي الجلد و
أنها بلسم للبشره الخشنة والجافة و تشقق الجلد ويساعد في تنعيم الشعر الجاف التالف
تعالج الصدفيه
كيف يستفيد شعرى من زبدة الـشيا؟
الزبدةتوفر الرطوبة إلى الشعر الجاف أو التالفة من الجذور وإصلاح وحماية ضد التلف بفعل الأحوال الجوية والجفاف ، كما أنه يمتص بسرعة وبشكل كامل في فروة الرأس لrehydrate دون انسداد المسام ، وهي علاج ممتاز لفروة الرأس الجافة.
فإنه يعيد بريق الشعرالمتضرر

ما الفرق بين الزبده المكرره والمكرره جدآ والخاااااااام؟؟؟
*الزبده الخاام لم تفقد عضويتها وهي جدآ ممتازه للمشاكل الصحيه
* المكرره هي جيده ولم تفقد خصائصها العلاجيه وتكون مصفاه
*المكرره جدآ تكون قد فقدت بعض خصائصها العلاجيه وقد انعدمت رائحتها لمن لايريد الروائح الطبيعيه
وتكون بيضاء جدآ

يعني شي متكامل وعجييييب

أوفر العلبه اللي نص كيلو بقيمة ( 140 ) ريال


أما الصابونه الافريقيه فهي رائعه لتنظيف وترطيب البشره بعمق وتفتيحها 
وسعرها ( 40 ) ريال







[/IMG]

والتوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكه عن طريق شركات الشحن

التواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه أو العام


----------



## سوسو22 (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

_اهلين اختي حابه اسااااال
انا ابي اطلب كميه في مراعاة للاسعار وكيف التوصيل _


----------



## ريماااا (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

اهلين حبيبتي طبعاا فيه مراعااه للاسعار 
والتوصيل داخل الرياض عن طريق المندوب وخارج الرياض عن طريق فيدكس ...


----------



## ريماااا (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

هذي صوره الزبده النصف كيلو ..


----------



## ريماااا (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

وهذي الصابونه الافريقيه ...


----------



## ريماااا (21 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

74 مشاهده ولافيه احد رد او دعوه ):


----------



## ريماااا (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

هذي المنتجات موفرتها لكم من امريكا ..


----------



## ريماااا (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

لااله الا الله


----------



## ريماااا (28 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

للتواصل عبرالواتساب 0562285515


----------



## ريماااا (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: زبدة الشيا الخام الاصليه و الصابونه الافريقيه*

لااله الا الله


----------

